# Street fights don't happen the way we imagine them



## Solsikke (Apr 10, 2021)

"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the mouth." - Mike Tyson

We all have this bad-ass scenario in our heads of how we would react in a violent encounter. Well, we couldn't have been more wrong.

A little bit about myself. I'm an athletic person. I'm 5'11 tall and 170 lbs. I lift, run and I've been training Muay Thai almost every day since 2019. So when it comes to fights, I should have an advantage against most people. I always think I'm gonna throw a jab-cross and low kick combo. Except fighting, especially street fights, happens randomly and they're very chaotic.

So here's what happened. Three hours ago, literally just out of sparring, I was walking towards my car with nothing but getting me a post-workout meal in my head, when I saw a crazed man approaching. He had this look on his face that he wanted to beat the living daylights out of someone. And the scary part is that he was heading straight to me. It didn't take long before I realized that I was gonna be his victim.

I got into a defensive open-hand stance, and I asked him to back off and leave me the heck alone over and over. But to no avail the man just kept trying to get at me. So I moved to my right, hoping that I could still walk away from the situation. But no, the man insisted to get violent.

Remember the opening line of this thread? Well, the situation was so random that I didn't even have a plan other than keeping my distance from my potential assailant and keeping my hands up in case he tries to hit me. So finally, the man stopped cussing me out and he tried to close the gap between us. And here it is, without even thinking about it, just out of pure instinct, I kicked him hard in the leg. 

And there the leg kick went, it broke his composure. I don't think he was expecting that because I stopped him right on his tracks. He didn't shut up though, he was still cussing me out and I was still asking him to leave me alone, although this time I was already calling him a _friend. _I tried throwing a teep kick (Leonidas kick in Layman's) and he ended up flinching and leaving himself wide open for further attack. At that point, I realized that there was no need to continue because I could easily beat his ass. I finally told him to _GTFO _and threatened to beat him up and he obliged. I think he realized just what he was getting himself into. I watched him walk away and waited for him to be completely out of my view because I didn't wanna get sucker punched.

The takeaway here is that it wasn't training that saved me today, it was situational awareness. Had I not been paying attention to my surroundings, he could've easily attacked me, or worst, knock me out. But thankfully when I'm out and about, I don't look at my phone. I always pay close attention to my surroundings because we never know when we're gonna run into someone with bad intentions.

So what do you think, how do you think you would handle a random,  potentially violent encounter? Leave your thoughts in the comment section below. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

Well I’ve personally never had to randomly defend myself but only because I moved faster than my assailant.  I was walking to my car and I was downtown in the city which is notorious for bums and tourists. The place I parked was quite far as trying to park in downtown Vegas it’s very sparse parking. I did have a knife on me but I just hold it to keep myself feeling better in situations like this. I happened to be alone at the time which is unusual. But as I’m walking across a very long parkway I see a man coming in my direction very fast and he looked homeless but it was hard to tell cuz I immediately felt my adrenaline and alertness of this man coming in my direction very quickly.  Recently there was a robbing i know of in the same area and I just ran for my car with my keys in my hand and he stopped coming towards me when I reached my car and turned on my car.  I swear he was gonna do something but I beat him to my car.

I also had another situation at not a friends house but a friend of a friends house... and this man wouldn’t leave me alone. He was very attracted to me and the conversation was very weird he had a problem with women or something. Cuz he went on about how he had to get violent with women before talking about choking them and at the same time he kept trying to touch me and was making me incredibly upset because he wouldn’t leave me alone. Took me a good 20 mins to decide I’m gonna tell who I’m with I want to leave. And we left immediately no question s asked and I didn’t tell them why we were leaving ... I just wanted out of that weird situation where I was in a room alone with a man who kept telling me weird ass shit about his sexual proclivities and not believing me when I blatantly said; I am not into this.  The fact that he kept touching me and ignoring me pissed me tf off


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is why I love Boxing, because you really focus on footwork, cardio, speed, and timing. All of this helps moreso then any martial art, and on top of that boxers generally run a lot, hence they are adequate practitioners in Runfu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> This is why I love Boxing, because you really focus on footwork, cardio, speed, and timing. All of this helps moreso then any martial art, and on top of that boxers generally run a lot, hence they are adequate practitioners in Runfu.


You take classes?

Oh another situation was I seen plenty of fights and
I have had to use violence on someone and be very fucking hard before so they leave me the fuck alone when I was younger several times.

this kid took somethjng that belonged to me in highschool from my sisters friend ... but it was mine and I got super fucking pissed cuz they thought they could take my shit. I Immediately found out what class he was in walked in there and I pushed him as hard as I could to the ground and he fell hard. As he lay there on the floor in the meanest fucking voice I said “ bring me back what you took”. He legit went home during lunch time and got it and gave it back.

Another was a bully who literally was the worst human in the world and he pushed and prodded me during class once and I picked up my desk and threw it at him and told him to leave me the fuck alone
The teacher send me off to get in trouble but he didn’t do that shit to me again

and this guy legit pushed kids who are mentally and physically handicapped to the ground and laughed , grabbed girls and threw their heads into lockers 

like intimidating and big


----------



## dergeist (Apr 10, 2021)

Lol, teep is a push kick, you telling me he ran from that? Imo, the initial leg kick is what did it, the few seconds of mouthing off each other let the pain register.

Situational awareness did help you, but random people don't just attack you unless they're planning on robbing you. I don't know what to say here. All I know is the first strike is a quick flickout stiff jab to the nose, as soon as the person is stunned just trip them and move on.

Violence doesn't serve any real purpose, unless you enjoy wrestling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> You take classes?
> 
> Oh another situation was I seen plenty of fights and
> I have had to use violence on someone and be very fucking hard before so they leave me the fuck alone when I was younger several times.
> ...


I use to, pre Covid pandemic. My gym was closed for most of the pandemic but now they have opened up but the prices increased a lot, so I don't go anymore. Miss it very much.

Boxing taught me many things outside of just how to throw a punch. It taught me how important stuff like distance, timing, cardio, accuracy, and footwork mean. On my first spar I only used power and strength and got my ass kicked because the other guy used all of the other things I noted earlier, despite having much less power then me, though he had more experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

> So what do you think, how do you think you would handle a random,   potentially violent encounter? Leave your thoughts in the comment section below. Thanks!


Kung fu version of DDJ? 

Cool story bruddah. I would have just knee'd him in the balls and run off.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> I use to, pre Covid pandemic. My gym was closed for most of the pandemic but now they have opened up but the prices increased a lot, so I don't go anymore. Miss it very much.
> 
> Boxing taught me many things outside of just how to throw a punch. It taught me how important stuff like distance, timing, cardio, accuracy, and footwork mean. On my first spar I only used power and strength and got my ass kicked because the other guy used all of the other things I noted earlier, despite having much less power then me, though he had more experience.


You ever play “fitness boxing” on switch? Closest I’ve come to boxing. It’s p fun. I always wonder what a real boxing class is like.
I’ve also done this work out with this chick Christa from YouTube and she’s a beast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> You ever play “fitness boxing” on switch? Closest I’ve come to boxing. It’s p fun. I always wonder what a real boxing class is like.
> I’ve also done this work out with this chick Christa from YouTube and she’s a beast


That stuff isn't even close to real boxing class.... Real boxing involves so many different types of drills, jump rope, heavy bag, double end bag, reflex bag, running, padwork, sparring, and actually getting hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> That stuff isn't even close to real boxing class.... Real boxing involves so many different types of drills, jump rope, heavy bag, double end bag, reflex bag, running, padwork, sparring, and actually getting hit.


Yeah I would never think it’s like boxing class but I want to know if I could do boxing.  Cuz I like that kind of exercise the most where you hit something ...


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> Yeah I would never think it’s like boxing class but I want to know if I could do boxing.  Cuz I like that kind of exercise the most where you hit something ...


Well for sure you can do boxing, just go to a boxing gym. I had 0 experience and was out of shape when I went. It's tough but very addicting. 
A lot of people go to the boxing gym to get in or stay in shape, others go to compete. But generally all people are welcome, but there may be more focus on the actual fighters. Depending on the type of boxing gym you go to, you may not get any guidance in the beginning other than to do the same routine over and over (generally the cheap boxing gyms in poverty type areas.)

I had experience in a a cheap gym and the coaches didn't really focus on me at all, they would just tell me to do my workout and then focus on the fighters. 
I also have experience in more expensive gyms where the coach focused on you from the first day, but would still prioritize the fighters if they had a scheduled fight.

I do want to point out I only boxed to learn and get fit. Never really had aspirations in competing, and I was not a fan of hard sparring but still did it occasionally. Mostly because I thought it was dumb to risk injuries and brain damage on a hobby. But the exercises and workouts were a blast, way better then almost any other type of workout. And harder than any type of workout, other than wrestling practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 10, 2021)

@UtahCrip 
i think we need your expert input on this.

you are the one have most experience on this i believe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 10, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @UtahCrip
> i think we need your expert input on this.
> 
> you are the one have most experience on this i believe


the only time i use my hands is if im in jail. if im out in the streets i got the strap on me so that street fight shit gets deaded real quicc.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> the only time i use my hands is if im in jail. if im out in the streets i got the strap on me so that street fight shit gets deaded real quicc.


I would think you use your anus too .. nature’s pocket for your shank

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

HAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2021)

pfft said:


> Yeah I would never think it’s like boxing class but I want to know if I could do boxing.  Cuz I like that kind of exercise the most where you hit something ...


You have no mma experience? You seem like the type who is into scrapping.


----------



## pfft (Apr 10, 2021)

RemChu said:


> You have no mma experience? You seem like the type who is into scrapping.


It’s crazy cuz there’s so many places here that offer mma. Lived near one even. I think that kind of classes would also be potentially fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 10, 2021)

Solsikke said:


> *The takeaway here is that it wasn't training that saved me today,* it was situational awareness. Had I not been paying attention to my surroundings, he could've easily attacked me, or worst, knock me out. But thankfully when I'm out and about, I don't look at my phone. I always pay close attention to my surroundings because we never know when we're gonna run into someone with bad intentions.
> 
> So what do you think, how do you think you would handle a random,  potentially violent encounter? Leave your thoughts in the comment section below. Thanks!



But your training did save you  

paying attention to your surroundings, your stance, composure and observation are all fundamentals in mma

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> But your training did save you
> 
> paying attention to your surroundings, your stance, composure and observation are all fundamentals in mma


Nah, he meant his driving training
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

I used to think wrestling/judo slamming someone headfirst to concrete is the pinnacle of self defense

Then i realized serving life sentence ain't exactly winning ck

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Apr 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> I used to think wrestling/judo slamming someone headfirst to concrete is the pinnacle of self defense
> 
> Then i realized serving life sentence ain't exactly winning ck



That's why a choke out is simpler, quick affective post initial strike and would be classed as self defence


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Lol, teep is a push kick, you telling me he ran from that? Imo, the initial leg kick is what did it, the few seconds of mouthing off each other let the pain register.
> 
> Situational awareness did help you, but random people don't just attack you unless they're planning on robbing you. I don't know what to say here. All I know is the first strike is a quick flickout stiff jab to the nose, as soon as the person is stunned just trip them and move on.
> 
> Violence doesn't serve any real purpose, unless you enjoy wrestling


you aint no-selling a teep to the liver

even if its functionally closer to a jab delivered with intent its in the same ballpark as a good cross/straight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

Glad you're ok man. It's scary that someone would do that randomly.

 Your training did save you dude, most people don't expect to eat leg kicks or teeps when they jump someone I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> you aint no-selling a teep to the liver
> 
> even if its functionally closer to a jab delivered with intent its in the same ballpark as a good cross/straight



Nah, it's creating distance, you can sell that, the only thing you can't sell is stamping them out when they're on the floor. That is intent for serious injury. Heck you can even sell a choke, to have less violent intent and more of a pacifying intent.

A teep doesn't have the snap or weight shift associated with a jab, it's more akin to a push kick (a push). Although, he'll go down if he goes extra violent (ground and pound) since they'll argue he is trained.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Nah, it's creating distance, you can sell that, the only thing you can't sell is stamping them out when they're on the floor. That is intent for serious injury. Heck you can even sell a choke, to have less violent intent and more of a pacifying intent.
> 
> A teep doesn't have the snap or weight shift associated with a jab, it's more akin to a push kick (a push). Although, he'll go down if he goes extra violent (ground and pound) since they'll argue he is trained.


By no sell i meant taking one with zero flinch whatsoever.

Most jabs are shot without weight transfer tho, but depending on your situation it can be, i.e hagler's gazelle jab being the most extreme example. In the case for teeps, if you're pushing from clinching range then yes its not bringing a lot of pain. But if you land one to the solar plexus from your proper distance (allowing good snap), oh boy some wind is bound to be out. 

Then again i'm a pure boxer at heart. Thai boxing is barely my thing and my snappy painful teep could be an incorrect intepretation of thai technique. But the fact stands that your thighs and glutes can dish out more output than your 'ceps and delts could ever do


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Nah, it's creating distance, you can sell that, the only thing you can't sell is stamping them out when they're on the floor. That is intent for serious injury. Heck you can even sell a choke, to have less violent intent and more of a pacifying intent.
> 
> A teep doesn't have the snap or weight shift associated with a jab, it's more akin to a push kick (a push). Although, he'll go down if he goes extra violent (ground and pound) since they'll argue he is trained.


Tbh in an instance like the OP described I don't think he's thinking about what stands up in court,. I know I wouldn't be and I doubt most people would be able to. It's hard to think when confronted with something so irrational (and it is scary).

You're  just going to do anything that comes easy without thinking. Teep/leg kick is just soemthing he's drilled so much at this point he can throw it out without thinking. Which is absolutely why his training helped. No chance most untrained people are doing that in that situation.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> By no sell i meant taking one with zero flinch whatsoever.
> 
> Most jabs are shot without weight transfer tho, but depending on your situation it can be, i.e hagler's gazelle jab being the most extreme example. In the case for teeps, if you're pushing from clinching range then yes its not bringing a lot of pain. But if you land one to the solar plexus from your proper distance (allowing good snap), oh boy some wind is bound to be out.



Lol, it doesn't matter if a jab is shot without weight, the snap causes damage, and usually targets the nose or eye. It's job is to disorientate, create and opening, bridge the gap or disturb rhythm. You're a boxer, I think I don't need to explain how it works ro you. Teeps lack the snap, sure they might wind, but it's a push unlike a jab. For it to be damaging, you would need to combine thrust with snap, also toes are delicate, which is why it's never used that way. Only a heel would be viable for that kind of kick as it mitigates consequence to you and allows more power.



Schneider said:


> Then again i'm a pure boxer at heart. Thai boxing is barely my thing and my snappy painful teep could be an incorrect intepretation of thai technique. But the fact stands that your thighs and glutes can dish out more output than your 'ceps and delts could ever do



Yeah I think you're incorrect, a teep won't dish out more force than a push, because your weight in moving with it. Even a punch is generally more damaging due to footwork and weight transfer. However, other kicks like the low kick, side kick and round kick are far stronger.



Delta Shell said:


> Tbh in an instance like the OP described I don't think he's thinking about what stands up in court,. I know I wouldn't be and I doubt most people would be able to. It's hard to think when confronted with something so irrational (and it is scary).
> 
> You're  just going to do anything that comes easy without thinking. Teep/leg kick is just soemthing he's drilled so much at this point he can throw it out without thinking. Which is absolutely why his training helped. No chance most untrained people are doing that in that situation.



It's true, it would still hold up in a court, just not a stamp out, which I doubt he drilled, lol.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

My old coach used to drop me with teeps all the time. Ball of the foot just under the ribs/liver. That's me done for 2 rounds.  He was a bastard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gitagon (Apr 11, 2021)

What if you like jump and sort of do a flying punch? How much weight would be behind that? I've seen that shit in MMA all the time, just don't know how realistic it is.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

I always wanted to do a roundhouse or flash kick in a real street fight. But I doubt that's very practical. Would be epic if you could.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I always wanted to do a roundhouse or flash kick in a real street fight. But I doubt that's very practical. Would be epic if you could.


Have you ever seen or been in a fight irl? I haven’t seen one where anyone attempts to do any kind of trained fighting.

usually it’s just a brawl with punches and pulling and shit and use of weapons you grab that are near you to hit and throw with ..

feel it happens way to fast and ends pretty quickly too .. in my experiences

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

pfft said:


> Have you ever seen or been in a fight irl? I haven’t seen one where anyone attempts to do any kind of trained fighting.
> 
> usually it’s just a brawl with punches and pulling and shit and use of weapons you grab that are near you to hit and throw with ..
> 
> feel it happens way to fast and ends pretty quickly too .. in my experiences



Been in many fights back at school but yeah, was never any opportunity to do anything cool. Not that I am able to pull off a roundhouse kick anyway. But one can dream. 

I think some grappling based martial arts are probably most useful.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Yeah I think you're incorrect, a teep won't dish out more force than a push, because your weight in moving with it. Even a punch is generally more damaging due to footwork and weight transfer. However, other kicks like the low kick, side kick and round kick are far stronger.


Yeah sure, but you have to command respect if you want to maintain distance. So it has to inflict some pain at least even if it's supposedly not a money shot.

Little off tangent:


Closest thing we have to a nak muay with pure boxing footwork. moves similar to ray leonard and ali round the ring.  Could be a personal gold mine to take notes from if i want to kick my kb up a notch sometime in the future.


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

Gitagon said:


> What if you like jump and sort of do a flying punch? How much weight would be behind that? I've seen that shit in MMA all the time, just don't know how realistic it is.


I consider any moves that's long and compromises your balance and position as a high risk move. This is further amplified in mma or free fighting where takedowns and grappling come into play. These include the superman punch and basically every strike with "flying" in it.

some considerations before picking your shots:
1. say you want to pull a flying knee or a shoryuken on a chav to impress that bird you just met. looks fancy and you'll generate a lot of force, but it's convoluted and slow.
2. no matter how flashy or lethal it is, it all don't matter until it actually connects.
3. the move being convoluted and slow makes it easy to read, evade or counter, and then leave you as open as that bird you're hitting on after 3 pints of vodka.
4. your jaws and liver (and balls, and eyes, and throat, and etc..) aren't built to withstand that much force, you don't really need that much to compromise someone.
5. that makes the more compact options more appealing, as what ultimately matters are timing, accuracy, and positional awareness like op & some posters above pointed out.
6. you can learn all those through sparring, as well as swift decision making and composure under a high stress situation.
7. those moves you see are performed by professional fighters. it is not out of their ability to time and find an opening to sneak in flashy acrobatics.
8. and remember, your and your bird's safety ultimately comes before all.

just me 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> But your training did save you
> 
> paying attention to your surroundings, your stance, composure and observation are all fundamentals in mma


Karate DDJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

I even see teeps as risky cuz of the heel catch. Amount of sweeps I've gained from a teep, with or without the catch.

I primarily use them to feint or set up something else but I'm also a short stocky fighter so I prefer in fighting anyway, the keep away game isn't my thing.

Superman punches are decent if someone isn't expecting it but I prefer the switch superman jab.

I'm a very low risk player though (cuz I'm old).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Karate DDJ


Lol it'd be interesting to see what DDJ thinks about this. He mentioned his 15 years of karate mastery in that other thread.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm closer to 40 than 30 and I have lower back issues. I ain't fighting nobody.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> I'm closer to 40 than 30 and I have lower back issues. I ain't fighting nobody.


What if they're closer to 80 than 70?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> What if they're closer to 80 than 70?



I'll start whistling the Andy Griffith theme and hit 'em with the ol' dick twist while they're distracted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I even see teeps as risky cuz of the heel catch. Amount of sweeps I've gained from a teep, with or without the catch.
> 
> I primarily use them to feint or set up something else but I'm also a short stocky fighter so I prefer in fighting anyway, the keep away game isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


in a spar or ring/cage fight yes. heck i consider most kicks high risk.

but if someone is charging at you with a knoife, i got the feeling a teep is better option than a jab

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> in a spar or ring/cage fight yes. heck i consider most kicks high risk.
> 
> but if someone is charging at you with a knoife, i got the feeling a teep is better option than a jab


Yeah you're right lol I wasn't thinking about that shit.

I probably would just die tbh


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol it'd be interesting to see what DDJ thinks about this. He mentioned his 15 years of karate mastery in that other thread.



Karate is apparently useless in a real fight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Karate is apparently useless in a real fight


Depends.

Strip mall karate or what Wonder Boy does? Big difference. Karate is a catch all for a lot of different training methods and it does get tarnished by the little kids breaking boards and shit unfortunately. Not that there's anything wrong with kids having fun it's just people don't take it ' seriously' because of it.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Depends.
> 
> Strip mall karate or what Wonder Boy does? Big difference. Karate is a catch all for a lot of different training methods.



Pretty sure DDJ went to the same place as Ryu and Ken

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Pretty sure DDJ went to the same place as Ryu and Ken


I hope he ripped his sleeves off his Gi to flex then.

I hear you have to beat up an old Audi Quattro to get your black belt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 11, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I hope he ripped his sleeves off his Gi to flex then.
> 
> I hear you have to beat up an old Audi Quattro to get your black belt





@DemonDragonJ  have you got and pictures of you in your gi that you can share?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2021)

Legally in the U.S you had the right to FINISH HIM! 



Next time finish the job.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2021)

sounds like it went about how most people would like to imagine themselves handling a street fight

i say most people because ddj prolly thinks he could speedblitz and KO the guy with a chop to the neck, but yeah

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ  have you got and pictures of you in your gi that you can share?



I do not have any such pictures, and I assure you that my _dojo_ was not a "strip mall"-type school; it was genuine, and the master of the school made his students earn their rewards; the only reason that I stopped taking lessons was that I started college, and that occupied too much of time to continue pursuing _karate;_ I could possibly return, now, but my master's degree is more important.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Apr 11, 2021)

when someone says martial art/boxing technique is useless they didnt understand what they are saying

look at this Asian (indonesian) dude,his training and experience serve him well, he correctly judge how far the opponent can reach and keep the distance, and when he have to strike, he stroke down the enemy.

i mean you wont see flashy karate/silat moves, but the training, the mindset would help alot

just look at the white noob in here, when Asian dude is cornered he should have punched not low kicked. i cant understand the reasoning of the low kick at all

and definitely if you have some training/knowledge, you will know part where to hit, i mean martial arts usually have rules, like in silat doesn't allow hit neck-head and bellow belt (mean in real fight ofc you should break the rule and hit those area)
hit neck, boxing rule said no ear, back the head/body and bellow belt. and in real fight you should hit those area.


----------



## David (Apr 11, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I always wanted to do a roundhouse or flash kick in a real street fight. But I doubt that's very practical. Would be epic if you could.


Super practical. Just learn TKD and do this in your next street fight.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2021)

David said:


> Super practical. Just learn TKD and do this in your next street fight.


what happens if you land on a rock on the floor?


----------



## David (Apr 11, 2021)

Jim said:


> what happens if you land on a rock on the floor?


play off the injury with that battlecry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 12, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not have any such pictures, and I assure you that my _dojo_ was not a "strip mall"-type school; it was genuine, and the master of the school made his students earn their rewards; the only reason that I stopped taking lessons was that I started college, and that occupied too much of time to continue pursuing _karate;_ I could possibly return, now, but my master's degree is more important.


Out of interest, what's the name of the style dude?


----------



## pfft (Apr 12, 2021)

David said:


> play off the injury with that battlecry


You’ve done this before haven’t you


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2021)

I thought street fights happen the same way they do in street fighter
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2021)

wibisana said:


> when someone says martial art/boxing technique is useless they didnt understand what they are saying
> 
> look at this Asian (indonesian) dude,his training and experience serve him well, he correctly judge how far the opponent can reach and keep the distance, and when he have to strike, he stroke down the enemy.
> 
> ...



MMA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> MMA


well mma is still trained martial artist lol
what i am trying to say those knowledge they teach still useful


----------



## Schneider (Apr 12, 2021)

David said:


> Super practical. Just learn TKD and do this in your next street fight.


jesus

the scream alone will be enough 90% of the time really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2021)

pfft said:


> You’ve done this before haven’t you


Every single day


*Spoiler*: __ 











The panels are from the comic _How to Fight. _I might as well use this post to plug that if anyone's interested in an MMA/semi-realistic fighting comic, it's exceptional and a fun read. We have an NF discussion thread  too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Out of interest, what's the name of the style dude?



It was _kenpo karate,_ but I cannot reveal any more than that, as the style contains the founder's name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Apr 12, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It was _kenpo karate,_ but I cannot reveal any more than that, as the style contains the founder's name.


american kenpo? what are the differences between yours and traditional mainland karate (lets say, kyokushin)? does it utilize gi and belt rankings?

also curious why you wouldnt want to reveal specifics, as a martial art can only grow through exposure; adding new proponents and refine through attrition. i'm sure your teacher (sensei?) would have loved you promoting it.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 16, 2021)

The only street fight I've been in ended with me being king hit.

Definitely expected that to happen though so idk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 16, 2021)

I swore to Father O'Leary I would never soil these hands in blood again. I kept them sealed with a different colour ribbon for every life I've taken in self defense. Unfortunately last week they attracted two hostile homophobes and I was forced to leave them with their heads wedged into each other's respective anus (it's sort of become a calling card).

Also I've found if you start fights, particularly with children, you gain a lot more confidence.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

